# Tearing Down My Indoor Large Scale NYC Empire



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2019)

I will be taking down my Large Scale railroad soon. I have a huge amount of rolling stock, track, accessaries, buildings, etc. that I need to get rid of. If you are interested let me know. 
My layout is very large. Contact me at 7034073059 and I will give you a link to view the layout.
Thanks, Noel
Noel Widdifield
Shady Side, MD


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Noel,
Welcome to MLS.
So that we don't waste your time, can you give us a hint of what you have?
!/29 or 1/32, Manufacturers names, Types of stock - passenger or freight, etc..
Many thanks,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

As I live a few miles from Noel, I got the link to his video of the layout - so this is for you, David.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Pete, that answers all the questions.
Noel, what a wonderful piece of work, well created.
I'm sure that it gave you lots of satisfaction in creating it.
I'm also sure that it will be hard to see it go.
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

